# Next First Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Administration Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I had a couple of requests for another First Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Administration course, so I will be teachingthe nextcourse onFebruary 6th at MBT Divers starting at 5:30pm. This will be a NAUI certification which is recognized by the Coast Guard. This certification is valid for 2 years from the date of issue. If you are interested in the course you can call MBT Divers at 455-7702 to sign up. There are three sections, and the cost of eachsection is $50.00 plus books which runs about $20.00. If you sign up for all three then the cost of the course is $100.00 plus books which saves you about $50.00.

Rich</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

